# When will I ever find time to exercise??



## Chikky (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm at a loss here, girls. 

I need to lose some weight. I don't eat alot, nor do I eat unhealthily (due to a condition I have where my stomach muscles are paralyzed and other medical things where I MUST eat healthy). But I do have to sit all day at work, so I've gained a bit. 

Here's my schedule: I'm at work from early morning to late afternoon with only a half hour to eat. No place or time to walk or do anything. Immediately after, I go to school until 9:30 pm! I literally get in the car, drive to school and barely make it in time. This will be M-F. Obviously, the rest of my time will be spent doing homework. 

Anybody have tips on how to do this? I mean, I have zero time, but I don't want to keep gaining (which I guess is just happening because I sit so much. But zero time for anything, and my work has nowhere to walk to). Like I said, I don't eat alot, nor do I eat unhealthily. 

Any magical suggestions would be wonderful, heh.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the same problem ...But I forced myself to get up 45 minutes early to walk, ride my bike or do the treadmill....The best thing about working out in the morning is it boosts your metabolism up for the day....I know it's hard to give up that sleep but once you start doing it ..it will be come a habit and you will automatically wake up and workout

Also not eating does not help...try 5-6 small pre-packed meals ...carrots, almonds, salad, etc....put them in a baggie and try to eat every 2-3 hours


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 17, 2009)

you'll never find the time to exercise unless you make it. you just have to schedule it. you'll be more likely to do it in the morning than after a long day of work school. you just have to say, from this time to this time (even if only 20 minutes) I will run, dance, jump rope, etc.
and I agree with Tish, not eating can have the opposite effect of what you want. makes your body wants to store the cals, eating often keeps your blood sugar stable, so you can burn calories efficiently. good luck!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, you may just have to get up earlier to go get exercise. It doesn't sound like you need to lose tons of weight; 15-20 minutes a day should be enough to slowly decrease your weight. I actually like to go on the treadmill and read my textbooks while I work out!


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to agree with all the ladies. If you are like me (hate exercise), the fact that you work all day and also go to school at night has the tendency to compound the problem becasue you will usualy be mentally and physically drained at the end of the day. 

Just a few suggestions: if you are in a building with more than one floor, maybe you can take the stairs every morning and afternoon. Also, if it is not possible everyday, take a 15-20 walk in the mornings at least twice during the week, and then dedicate your weekends to an hour routine.

Wish you the best of luck!

(psst...when you get that magical solution , please send me a private message, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Chikky (Aug 17, 2009)

I suppose I will have to make myself get up. I'm just exhausted in the mornings after so much work and everything, not to mention I do have other medical things that go on. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_
Also not eating does not help...try 5-6 small pre-packed meals ...carrots, almonds, salad, etc....put them in a baggie and try to eat every 2-3 hours_

 
It's not that I don't WANT to eat. It's that I physically cannot. And I'm sooo limited with what I can eat, it's hard. No nuts, no green leafies (lettuce, celery, etc.) and a ton of other things, not to mention no grease and such (which is a given.) I do try to pack some small things for during the day, though. It helps with being tired, too! 

 Quote:

  (psst...when you get that magical solution , please send me a private message, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
 
Will do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the advice, girls. I was interested in hearing what others did in their busy lives to make time!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey, I've definitely been there. Working full time and going to school full time- ugh!

I think the best thing to do in your situation is to sneak in exercise:

I've mentioned these before on the board...

I got some strap on weights for my ankles and wrists to wear around the home or when I cleaned and man that added weight really makes you appreciate your strength when they're off. Like these: Amazon.com: Valeo AW10 10 lb. Adjustable Ankle/Wrist Weights: Sports & Outdoors

There are even small exercises you can do at your desk or at school. I use to see my co-worker do it and I was like "man, she's really multi-tasking" Example: Office Workout - Exercises you can do at work

Or you can consider getting a balance ball to sit on during computer time and watching tv or even studying so you can strengthen your core which you need to balance on the ball. Like this:
Amazon.com: Isokinetics Balance Ball Chair - with Choice of 52cm Ball and a Pump: Sports & Outdoors

I also like to take the stairs when I can, power walk to class, park further away in parking lots to sneak in little bouts of activity here in there.

Lastly, make staying active part of your fun. Like on the weekends play a sport, or take up a dance class. 

Also, get really organized about school. It helps me to read (skim) ahead so that I totally get what the professor is saying in class, which makes my homework go faster, and makes studying for tests easier. 

If you take a lot of time on your meals, you should spend a few hours a weekend pre planning and preparing your meals to buy you some extra time during the week.

Whatever you do, stay active and don't get discouraged do as much as you can without stressing yourself out. You'll hopefully find that staying active actually gives you more energy and helps you sleep well at night.


----------

